

Becoming prolific. - r4vik
http://tehgeekmeister.com/writing/2013/7/8/becoming-prolific.html

======
beat
Being prolific isn't primarily about things you're working on. It's about
things you _finish_. Creative people always have a temptation to flit around
from one idea to the next, and the shiny can take us off task so older ideas
never come to fruition.

